# Saugeye and Hybrid Bass Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a video of some saugeye and sauger action on the Muskingum river. :G


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Makes ya wanna get out there and catch some fishes


----------

